# Fetching



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

When me and my black lab are playing fetch with the dummy he always wants to make a really big circle or go around the house before bring it back. Is it because he wants to carry it longer or what out in the feild when were hunting he will bring it straight back. What should I do?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Which training system are you following?


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

If I understand this correctly then he is bringing it back properly in the field, Is that correct?? I would not worry about it if he is bringing it back normally in the field. If he is not then I would get an E- collar and give him a little jolt if he goes the wrong way. That should work. Give him a command and if he does not follow your commands then jolt him GOOD LUCK!! :beer:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I would say you have two choices:

1. If you are just playing then just let him run around.

2. If you are doing this as training I wouldn't let him get away with this. Put a check cord on or E-collar or do some drills where he can't get around you and must come to you. If you are training, make sure that you stop with the dog always wanting more.

A little more info and I'm sure we could help a little better. Good luck.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Wingmaster:

It has either become a game to your dog, he has become bored, or your dog has decided that he can do this on his terms. You need to figure out which it is. He is probably bored.

Try this: First, put the dummy away for awhile. Let him look at, think about it for awhile. After he has been away from the dummy for awhile, get it out, bounce it in front of his nose for awhile, talk excitedly, and get him really excited.

After your dog is excited, send your dog out for some short retrieves. Don't make him stay or anything, just let him burst out after it. Just BEFORE he reaches the dummy, start calling him back to you or by whistle. He will quickly pick up the dummy and look back at you. Now start running away from him, clapping your hands, calling him, and getting him excited. He will almost certainly take off after you in a sprint.

You want to do this only for a few times so that he doesn't find it routine. After a couple of retrieves, put the dummy away again for awhile. A few days later (or however long it takes to get him missing the dummy again), repeat the exercise with longer retrieves.

Now, if the root of the problem is not boredom, but stubborness, you will need to explore different methods. We can discuss those if the method above doesn't work.


----------



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

Well he makes a straight line back to my side when we are pheasant hunting. I gave him a jolt with the e collar a week ago and he dropped the dummy and ran straight back to me so I scratched that idea out. It seems to me like he just wants to hang on to the bird for along time. Probally because he knows I will just throw it again but when were hunting he wants to continue hunting for birds. So he brings it right back. Its not a real big deal but it looks kinda unorganized when he makes a big curve to one side!

Thanks for all the info


----------



## pointert3 (Nov 16, 2005)

The e-collar is used to correct your dog. If the dog does not know why he is being shocked then there is no point in shocking the dog. If you shock him when he has the bird in his mouth and is running in the field. Either the bird or the field is a bad place.


----------

